# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  Prijevoz djece u autosjedalicama više nije obvezan, mogu i na postolje?

## koksy

Tako glasi veliki naslov u 24 sata. Kako je to moguče? Kako je dijete od 135cm dovoljno visoko da mu pojas pravilno prelazi preko ključne kosti a da nije na postolju? Koliko je ovaj novi zakon definitivan? 

Evo članka http://www.vecernji.hr/automobili/pr...ostolje-961216

----------


## S2000

http://roda.hr/article/read/osvrt-na-izmjene-i-dopune-zakona-o-sigurnosti-prometa-koje-usklauju-obavezu-koristenja-autosjedalica-s-europskom-direktivom-2014-37-eu

----------


## Danka_

S2000, link ti ne radi, mislim da će sad biti ok: 

Osvrt

----------


## S2000

Hvala. Malo sam nabrzake odgovarala s mobitela.

----------


## pantich

> Tako glasi veliki naslov u 24 sata. Kako je to moguče? Kako je dijete od 135cm dovoljno visoko da mu pojas pravilno prelazi preko ključne kosti a da nije na postolju? Koliko je ovaj novi zakon definitivan? 
> 
> Evo članka http://www.vecernji.hr/automobili/pr...ostolje-961216


Malo mi je to nategnuto sa 135cm, vezao sam ja par puta svoje dijete (kad nisam imao postolje) i uvijek sam se mislio da li je bolje ga ostaviti nevezanog ili vezati pojas koji mu je vidno previsoko.

----------

